# Schwinn DX with Whizzer Motor Kit



## wordman5 (Oct 11, 2020)

Picked this up last year, and spent this spring/summer getting it cleaned up. Fairly confident the bicycle is a 1947 Schwinn DX, and it has a H-model Whizzer kit and accessory Whizzer fork. Someone upgraded it with Whizzer twist grip controls. The thing was so original, it's still got the Whizzer front drive belt. Cleaned, service, oiled and the thing fires up and pulls like a champion. Have introduced a couple of kids (and a couple of adults) to the Whizzer and I know at least one of them is hooked! That's the point of having something like this, in my opinion, is to share the joy.


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 13, 2020)

Absolutely superb. This kind of bike is why/how I got interested in Whizzers two decades ago. The bulk of Whizzer production was kits, i.e: motor kits installed on bicycles... Any balloon bicycle... Yet, for a while, any and all Whizzers were/had to be 'restored' with a color-matched tank, color matched everything as if to cleanse the motorbike of it's 'kitness'. I love how the rare and desirable 26'' accessory fork retains it's original Whizzer maroon color. To me, this is pure Americana: a mix of thrift, necessary compromise and folk art altogether.


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 13, 2020)

Whizzerick said:


> Absolutely superb. This kind of bike is why/how I got interested in Whizzers two decades ago. The bulk of Whizzer production was kits, i.e: motor kits installed on bicycles... Any balloon bicycle... Yet, for a while, any and all Whizzers were/had to be 'restored' with a color-matched tank, color matched everything as if to cleanse the motorbike of it's 'kitness'. I love how the rare and desirable 26'' accessory fork retains it's original Whizzer maroon color. To me, this is pure Americana: a mix of thrift, necessary compromise and folk art altogether.



Thank you for your comment! I get tired of people saying something isn't a Whizzer because the frame doesn't have the dimples for belt clearance, etc. A kit could be installed on just about anything...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 15, 2020)

Great looking bike. Very clean example of how  the Whizzer kits were intended to be used.


----------

